# Valor de condensador cerámico de radio antigua



## JUan de los SAntos (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Troglodita (May 19, 2020)

Sí que es antiguo. ¿Por qué lo quieres sustituir?. Si no está defectuoso lo puedes medir, o ver que función tiene y ver en circuitos similares qué valor debe de tener. Tiene pinta de pocos picofaradios.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2020)

102 B . . .  1nF


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 19, 2020)

Hola a todos , de acuerdo con Dosmetros creo  que es de 1nF o 1000pF.
Por la foto posteada arriba creo que el este bien porque tiene buena aparenzia.
En todo caso seria bueno chequear con un capacimetro.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rorschach (May 19, 2020)

Sí, tal cual dijo DOSME, y Daniel, 102 = 1000 pF, o 1 nF, o antiguamente 1000 uuF 

​*Para los que no les gusta andar haciendo cálculos :*

*
*​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 😃


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 19, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> "Sí, tal cual dijo DOSME, y Daniel, 102 = 1000 pF, o 1 nF, o antiguamente 1000 uuF"


Siii por aqueles tienpos (años 60 o menos aun) no habia aun lo termo "picoFaradios" (10 esp-12) o pF   y si "micromicroFaradios" uuF  (10esp-6 +10esp-6) , Jajajajajajajajajajajajaja.
Ghz( 10 esp+9)  tanbien NO habia , era KMhz (10 esp+3 + 10 esp+6)  o Kilomegahercios , Jajajajajajajajaja.
!Foros de Electronica tanbien es cultura!
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## JUan de los SAntos (May 20, 2020)

Gracias a Dosmetros, a Daniel Lopes, y a Rorschach, por la información dadas. Saludos


----------



## Rorschach (May 20, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Siii por aqueles tienpos (años 60 o menos aun) no habia aun lo termo "picoFaradios" (10 esp-12) o pF   y si "micromicroFaradios" uuF  (10esp-6 +10esp-6) , Jajajajajajajajajajajajaja.
> Ghz( 10 esp+9)  tanbien NO habia , era KMhz (10 esp+3 + 10 esp+6)  o Kilomegahercios , Jajajajajajajajaja.
> !Foros de Electronica tanbien es cultura!
> !Saludos desde Brasil!.
> ...


Hablando de aquellos tiempos .....,  , miren estos "Laser" poliéster que me quedaron, deben tener más de 40 años,    jajaja !!!!

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 20, 2020)

Estos que yo subo los importé vía Cristobal Colon....en 1980..

El gordo celeste está ilegible... de cerca parece decir "Mallory" y abajo hay unos 2... pero dudo que valga la pena pasarlo por el capacímetro.


----------



## Rorschach (May 20, 2020)

Si, Cristobal Colón, y su hijo Cristobalito, , los naranjas de poliéster marca" Laser" que publiqué, son Industria Argentina, y los celestes que publicaste son de poliéster también, y marca Mallory, que también se fabricaban en Argentina, si bien con licencia de Mallory USA, lamentablemente de esas fábricas no quedó ninguna .


​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 20, 2020)

Recién lo medí con el capacímetro y me tiró 220nF clavados....lo mismo no lo voy a usar y quedará en el mausoleo.
Recién encontré un eelctrolítico Siemens de 47uF x 25V (pero mide 39.8uF)....y tiene terminales axiales   pero de ese desconozco la fecha de nacimiento aunque está sin uso.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 24, 2020)

Siguen apareciendo capacitores del paleozoico:

Todos son de 4700uF, x25V los naranja y x16V el amarillo, todos brasileños de fines de los 80's. Lo que aparece en los cartelitos es el valor recién medido   y el amarillo tambien mide 5200uF...que tul

Y no solo aparecen capacitores, sino un buen rejunte de implementos surtidos en buen estado:

Las llaves son Bisal, 2 de once posiones y una de cinco, todas de un solo polo....y andan perfecto, aunque hay que limpiarlas un poco mas.


----------

